# liposolv topical fat burner problem with application



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi, not visited in a long time. I bought a bottle of liposolv yohimbine based topical fat burner and the 1st few times i used it the spray was very fine and spread evenly.

I am now on the 3rd day of it (there is plenty left) and the spray is coming out just as a jet of the liquid and not evenly coating my skin. Any ideas what i could do? thanks


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

bloody wrong section! can you delete this please mods im transferring it elsewhere thankyou


----------

